# Anybody know what this cpu is?



## buppers (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi guys, this is actually my first post and as always I'm starting with asking a question. I usually tend to just read and research but I'm lost with this and don't know where to look and who to ask. 

So basically I bought a bag full of cpus off this guy on eBay and within them I found this rather special looking one. He sold a huge lot of server cpus. 

Maybe I'm mistaken but, to me at least, it looks like the entire heatsink is a solid 'gold type' material. I haven't pryed it open yet to check if it is solid or just plated. There's no makers name either so I'm lost. 

Anybody ever see one before? I don't have any test kits and don't want to purchase any if someone knows what it is. It looks kinda legit as well because it has a number printed on top as if they are keeping track of it. 

Any help/advice or comments would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance. 

Shu


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 9, 2016)

A picture might help.

Dave


----------



## buppers (Jul 9, 2016)

Lol, what an idiot right, didn't even upload a photo for you guys.


----------



## buppers (Jul 9, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> A picture might help.
> 
> Dave



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 9, 2016)

I think that's a HP cpu. It's not solid gold, nothing in electronics is solid gold with the exception of the thin bond wires in some IC:s.
It's hard to see the numbers as it is quite scratched up close to the hole.

Göran


----------



## buppers (Jul 9, 2016)

As much as my heart wants it to be solid gold even I know it's not, most likely gold plated copper or some sorts. I have a few more so can try and take a picture of the numbers at the bottom. I'm going to pry this one off and slice it with my guillotine, I want to see what it's made off.


----------



## buppers (Jul 9, 2016)

So this one says the following at the bottom

MBCS1005020-4M 0420 E07


----------



## buppers (Jul 9, 2016)

It's possibly a D and not 0 I can't quite read it clearly

MBCS100502D-4M 0420 E07


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 9, 2016)

Fujitsu SPARC64 V
http://www.cpu-world.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21214

/Göran


----------



## Grelko (Jul 9, 2016)

g_axelsson said:


> Fujitsu SPARC64 V
> http://www.cpu-world.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21214
> 
> /Göran


You beat me to it :lol: I just found that same link


----------



## buppers (Jul 9, 2016)

g_axelsson said:


> Fujitsu SPARC64 V
> http://www.cpu-world.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21214
> 
> /Göran



That's awesome, thank you. I put the numbers into Google and got nothing. I suppose the heatsink is just plated then? I will try and test it further. Just looks so cool though especially with the stamped numbers.


----------



## buppers (Jul 9, 2016)

http://www.fujitsu.com/global/products/computing/servers/unix/sparc-enterprise/technology/performance/processor.html


----------



## upcyclist (Jul 12, 2016)

buppers said:


> It's possibly a D and not 0 I can't quite read it clearly
> 
> MBCS100502D-4M 0420 E07


So it was a D after all. I figured, since it's wider than a number 0 (zero), and you'd have to be nuts to use a letter O (Oh) in a part number. Incidentally, the letter O is generally wider than a number 0 as well--that's how you tell them apart.


----------



## Silencetriedgood (Mar 24, 2017)

g_axelsson said:


> I think that's a HP cpu. It's not solid gold, nothing in electronics is solid gold with the exception of the thin bond wires in some IC:s.
> It's hard to see the numbers as it is quite scratched up close to the hole.
> 
> Göran


 
What about on the back of HD ( ima call it a needle I dunno tf it's called lol) but most mine have a loop of copper but I found some that have what appears to be gold wire? What's the chances?


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 24, 2017)

Silencetriedgood said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> > I think that's a HP cpu. It's not solid gold, nothing in electronics is solid gold with the exception of the thin bond wires in some IC:s.
> ...


A loop of thick gold wire in something mass produced... not a chance.

Göran


----------

